
Government asks: when can we shut down wireless service? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/05/government-asks-when-can-we-shut-down-wireless-service.ars
======
sodiumphosphate
It can do whatever it pleases with impunity, and for whatever reason, as long
as it sufficiently invokes the bogeyman.

